# Suit Alterations Cost



## matsuya

Is this a fair price for alterations:

Jacket
Sides taken in - $55
Sleeves shortened - $25

Pants
Waist taken in, hemmed - $22

Suit total - $102


----------



## mrkleen

Yes .


----------



## flatsixcrazy

Yes and it depends on the quality as well. My tailor's price list is :

Jacket
Sides taken in - $65
Sleeves shortened - $25

Pants
Waist taken in, hemmed - $45


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27

Yes it is. Some might charge a tad more to take in the sides of the jacket, but that varies.


----------



## jpanik

I just got a jacket taken in, and the shoulders adjusted for $80, I'd say you are right on par.


----------



## bbcrock

I recently got the following done a block from my office:

pants hemmed: $12
pants taken in: $17
Jacket sleeves shortened: $22
Jacket taken in: $44

I was surprised at their good quality given that they're an old married couple running a dry cleaners in an office building.

That one was "my bad" on a mail order suit. I've lost weight and now I'm virtually a classic 46R, so I've been saving serious money on alterations.


----------



## nolan50410

Picked up some alterations on Monday.

Suit trouser waist let out - $8
Seersuck pants hemmed - $8
Small end of necktie re-sewn - $4

The quality of her work rivals that of the alterations I've gotten at our local fine clothing stores. I think she charges $16 to take the suit jacket in.


----------



## JayJay

In this area, what the op had done would cost less.


----------



## mt_spiffy

I go to an Italian gentleman who is about on par with the prices of the area. If I recall:

Jacket sides $35-40
Jacket sleeves $25
Pants waist $20
Pants hem $16

He does excellent work. I have also used, on less important pieces, a chinese woman that charges:

Jacket sides $20
Jacket sleeves $20
Pants waist $12
Pants hem $10

Her work is just as excellent, however I trust the opinion of the former more as I've been going to him for years and he knows what I like.


----------



## TheSlavik

The local guy here is:

Pants hem: $8
Pants Seat/Waist: $15
Jacket Sleeves: $32
Jacket Taken In: $27

All prices in Canadian dollars.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle

I just logged on here to complain about my most recent tailoring bill, but then I read the posts in this thread. I now feel like I got a bargain.

I do find the variance in the price ratios between specific jobs to be quite interesting. Some tailors charge about the same for shortening jacket sleeves and taking in the jacket, whereas some tailors charge 2-3x as much to take it in. Odd.


----------



## lizardking

*Just like car repair*

The tailor I use charges $52 per hour and he has a "book" time for each alteration, just like a car repair shop has standard number of hours.

I know it takes him less time than the "book" because I have done it myself in less. However, he does excellent work, is open 7 days a week, and gladly does rush jobs without an upcharge. I'll take the higher cost in favor of the listed benefits.


----------



## mt_spiffy

I would assume it has less to do with the work involved-- in both cases you do basically the same thing, if I'm not mistaken-- but one is a great deal more common. The majority of people that buy OTR suits do not mess with the jacket waist.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

My best recollection is that I pay somewhat less for having the sides taken in (a _de rigeur _alteration for me)--maybe something like $40.

Otherwise, the charges seem pretty much in line with what I normally pay. If you buy a suit at a clothier like Brooks with its own tailoring staff, tailoring will be "less" or even "free," which is another way of saying its price has been built into the price of the garment.


----------



## Thewaxmania

I suppose I agree with that.

I always use a rule of thumb of $100 for a suit (I'm skinny and and odd size so nothing ever fits right) and less if it fits pretty well off the peg and a little more if it doesn't or it has a vest.


----------



## Guy Redux

Any recommendations in Boston area?


----------



## JerseyJohn

Given my belly, I haven't had sides taken in lately , but the other charges are in line with what I pay.


----------



## jdemy

Stupid question...when you say "Jacket Sleeves: $32", do you mean $32 per sleeve? If so, that's what i just paid- 65 dollars to have the sleeves of my jacket altered...that's sick, no?


----------



## goonerk

I've always paid the quoted price for _both_ sleeves/legs. All in.

Side note..I've just paid $70 to Brooks Brothers to have suit pants 'de-pleated' 
Anxiously awaiting results tomorrow.


----------



## dwebber18

Woo buddy some of you spend a good bit on having your suits done. I have taken suits to two different stores in town, one is a high end old school type men's store and the other is a small alterations shop owned and run by a wonderful Turkish gentleman who knows his stuff. I just had 3 suits altered in the chest as well as the sleeves being let out, waists adjusted and hemmed. I also had the sleeves on 1 shirt shortened and an odd pair of pants hemmed and the waist and seat taken in. All that cost $107. At the men's store I had my wedding tuxedo darn near rebuilt as I could not afford a particularly nice one and it cost me about $75(I did not purchase my tux from the store that did the alterations). Guess I won't complain to myself about alteration costs anymore.


----------



## Chevo

Good to know these prices. I won't complain about the prices I have paid recently for alterations. The quality of work that has been done for me seems to be better than most. However, I have nothing to compare that has been done by others.


----------

